# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Sightseeing von Rattawut Lapchaoensap

## schiene

Lese gerade das Buch "Sightseeing" von Rattawut Lapchaoensap.
13 Erzählungen,kurzweilig geschriebn,erschienen 2006.

Aus der Amazon.de-Redaktion
"Ich gebe dem Buch vier Sterne, aus dem einzigen Grund, dass es von einem Thai stammt und es so viele Englisch schreibende Thais nicht gibt." -- Ein amerikanischer Leser, ein dubioses Kompliment. Dabei hat der in Chicago geborene und in Bangkok aufgewachsene Rattawut Lapcharoensap solche Gönnerhaftigkeit und Exotenbonus nicht im Mindesten nötig. Seine sieben literarischen Kostbarkeiten aus einem Thailand, das den meisten Touristen verborgen bleibt, sind ein seltenes und grandioses Beispiel allergrößter Erzählkunst. Magisch geradezu in ihrer Schlichtheit. Die Kurzgeschichte hat wieder einen Namen!
"Farangs", das sind die Fremden auf der Suche nach "Muschis und Elefanten", wie die alleinstehende Mutter, die ein kleines Motel führt, verächtlich sagt. Aber eben auch bildschöne Amerikanerinnen wie Lizzie, auf die der junge Ich-Erzähler und Sohn des Hauses ein Auge geworfen hat, magisch angezogen von allem amerikanischen, seit sein Vater, ein G.I., der sich wieder in die Staaten abgesetzt hatte, ihm ein Hausschwein namens "Clint Eastwood" als Geschenk hinterlassen hatte. Und Clint sollte sehr bald zum Einsatz kommen, als Lizzies stiernackiger Freund unvermittelt auftaucht.

Lapcharoensaps schwermütige Erzählungen von vaterlosen Kindern, vom Erwachsenwerden in Armut, kommen ohne Pathos oder Getöse daher, sind anrührend, ohne ins Sentimentale abzugleiten. Ihr Wirkstoff entfaltet sich im Kleinen. So auch in der Geschichte vom "Café Lovely", dem örtlichen Bordell, in das der ältere den jüngeren Bruder zähneknirschend mitnimmt. Nachdem der kleine Quälgeist bereits beim Besuch eines neueröffneten McDonalds (eigens dazu in den besten Kleidern), den gesamten Fraß über den Tisch gekotzt hatte, war dem älteren Anek klar, dass auch die Visite im Liebestempel nur in eine Katastrophe münden konnte.

In "Einberufungstag", der kürzesten, bittersten Story der Sammlung, entkommt der Protagonist dem verhassten Militärdienst nur aufgrund seiner privilegierten Herkunft – und verliert dabei den besten Freund. Das novellenartige "Hahnenkämpfe", zeigt einen Vater im Kampf gegen einen gewalttätigen und korrupten Familienclan. Minidramen aus einer Welt, die weitaus exotischer ist, als die westlich geprägte Fototapetenästhetik uns vorgaukelt. Dazu eine betörende Sprache (dem A. L. Kennedy-Übersetzer Ingo Herzke ein ausdrückliches Lob dafür) und Metaphern, wie sie wohl nur unter südlichem Himmel gedeihen können. Eine erstaunliche Sightseeing-Tour. Wie erstaunlich, merkt man erst, wenn man das Buch weggelegt hat. --Ravi Unger 

kulturnews.de
Thailand, das Land der endlos langen Sandstrände und allgegenwärtigen Prostitution? Das Thailand, dass Rattatwut Lapcharoensap in seinen Erzählungen beschreibt, ist weitaus facettenreicher: Hier kämpfen Teenager um ihre erste Liebe, versuchen sich in Sex und Klebstoffschnüffeln, fürchten Armut, Krankheit und den Militärdienst. Wunderbar, wie präzise und humorvoll der 26-jährige Autor seine Figuren und ihren Alltag beschreibt. (jul) 
http://www.amazon.de/Sightseeing-Rattaw ... 3462036874

----------


## Hua Hin

Ich habs zuhause, Schiene.
Bewertung mehr na ja.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Habs auch, aber fand es zum Teil auch sehr langweilig....

----------


## schiene

Jo,ist eher ne Lektür für Zwischendurch.

----------

Auch na ja.

Wurde ja so weit ich weiß sogar in der FAZ gelobt. Dachte mir, da kauftse Dir mal wieder etwas über Thailand. War eindeutig ein Reinfall.

----------

